# URGENT MESSAGE for golfers playing at Caldy this Sunday



## Birchy (Nov 2, 2012)

I have just had a phone call from the golf club to tell me that there is a trolley ban in place for this weekend. Apparantly the routes that trolleys usually take has become rather churned up so they have decided to ban them until further notice.

So its carrying only im afraid. If this is going to cause anybody a problem please let me know on this thread ASAP.


----------



## Birchy (Nov 2, 2012)

Also confirmation if you are ok with this would also be helpful! 

Typical this happens the first time i try to organise something!!!


----------



## NWJocko (Nov 2, 2012)

Cheers for the update Birchy.

I'm into winter carrying mode now already so no problem for me.


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 2, 2012)

No problem Birchy, I'm fine with that.
My trolley is caked in mud at the moment, this saves me from cleaning it:whoo:


----------



## Birchy (Nov 2, 2012)

NWJocko said:



			Cheers for the update Birchy.

I'm into winter carrying mode now already so no problem for me.
		
Click to expand...




Qwerty said:



			No problem Birchy, I'm fine with that.
My trolley is caked in mud at the moment, this saves me from cleaning it:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers fellas.


----------



## Junior (Nov 2, 2012)

Carrying is fine for me also mate.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Birchy, thanks for the heads up. Not your fault, just one of those things.

I'm ok with my clubs, but can anyone fit in 3 tupperware boxes of snacks for me, in their bags........ 

Weather looks better.


----------



## Birchy (Nov 2, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Hi Birchy, thanks for the heads up. Not your fault, just one of those things.

I'm ok with my clubs, but can anyone fit in 3 tupperware boxes of snacks for me, in their bags........ 

Weather looks better.
		
Click to expand...

Im just hoping my carry bag has enough capacity for plenty of balls!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 2, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			can anyone fit in 3 tupperware boxes of snacks for me, in their bags........ 

Click to expand...

Breakfast, lunch and dinner? How long you expecting this round to take???


----------



## louise_a (Nov 2, 2012)

Should be interesting, having to carry my stuff around, maybe I need to buy a carry bag before Sunday.


----------



## thecraw (Nov 2, 2012)

louise_a said:



			Should be interesting, having to carry my stuff around, maybe I need to buy a carry bag before Sunday.
		
Click to expand...


Or take a caddy!

:thup:


----------



## louise_a (Nov 2, 2012)

Great idea Craw and thanks for offering, can you get down to the Wirral for 10.30 Sunday morning.


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 2, 2012)

louise_a said:



			Great idea Craw and thanks for offering, can you get down to the Wirral for 10.30 Sunday morning.
		
Click to expand...


Don't ask Craw he might walk in after 8 holes


----------



## Karl102 (Nov 2, 2012)

Fine by me!


----------



## gjbike (Nov 2, 2012)

What time is everyone getting there for ? bacon rolls first!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gjbike (Nov 2, 2012)

louise_a said:



			Should be interesting, having to carry my stuff around, maybe I need to buy a carry bag before Sunday.
		
Click to expand...

Louise I have a spare ping stand bag you welcome to use that if you want to would save having to buy a new one just let me know.
.


----------



## Birchy (Nov 2, 2012)

gjbike said:



			What time is everyone getting there for ? bacon rolls first!!!!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

I will be there early doors about 8:30-9:00. I will have a bacon roll if the kitchen is open :thup:


----------



## louise_a (Nov 2, 2012)

gjbike said:



			Louise I have a spare ping stand bag you welcome to use that if you to would save having to buy a new one just let me know.
.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Gjbike,  :thup: I am going to see what is available but could you bring it along in case I dont get anything.


----------



## Scouser (Nov 2, 2012)

Whats a trolley ...................by the way I will now use my excuse that I will be tired carrying and will not play well


----------



## gjbike (Nov 2, 2012)

louise_a said:



			Cheers Gjbike,  :thup: I am going to see what is available but could you bring it along in case I dont get anything.
		
Click to expand...

Will do


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 2, 2012)

No problem for me. I carry anyway. Should be there around 9'ish hopefully.


----------



## hamshanker (Nov 2, 2012)

yeah im ok with this mate,carry anyway but welcome to the real world trolley dollies:ears:


----------



## NWJocko (Nov 2, 2012)

Going to get there early aswell probably for some of the bacon buttie action 

Looking forward to this which means I'll likely play like a huddy!!


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 2, 2012)

I should also add that I have a spare carry bag if anyone needs one. It's very old but it'll do for a day.


----------



## Birchy (Nov 2, 2012)

Looking good, everybody seems to be ok with carrying . Just 2 blue, Podgster & Splashtryagain to hopefully see this message before Sunday!


----------



## Scouser (Nov 2, 2012)

I have told podgster


----------



## Birchy (Nov 2, 2012)

Scouser said:



			I have told podgster
		
Click to expand...

Cheers pal


----------



## Scouser (Nov 2, 2012)

Birchy said:



			Cheers pal 

Click to expand...

He said can he now play of 28 as he is a tart


----------



## Birchy (Nov 2, 2012)

Scouser said:



			He said can he now play of 28 as he is a tart
		
Click to expand...

Of course he can, if he wears a skirt and plays from the red tees


----------



## Scouser (Nov 2, 2012)

Birchy said:



			Of course he can, if he wears a skirt and plays from the red tees 

Click to expand...

If we are playing tonight it wont be a problem him and Stu C do that sort of thing on a Friday


----------



## splashtryagain (Nov 2, 2012)

Alright there, yeah spose I can carry, anyone in my group know cpr or can we change it to a 3 club job?


----------



## Birchy (Nov 2, 2012)

splashtryagain said:



			Alright there, yeah spose I can carry, anyone in my group know cpr or can we change it to a 3 club job?
		
Click to expand...

Ive only carried once before so you might have to scrape me up as you walk past


----------



## louise_a (Nov 2, 2012)

its OK for you young chaps, I'm a pensioner you know!


----------



## hamshanker (Nov 2, 2012)

louise_a said:



			its OK for you young chaps, I'm a pensioner you know!
		
Click to expand...

Sure the lads will help you out with a few holes each carrying for ya,if i was in your fourball id help out and sure alot of the others would aswell........


----------



## Scouser (Nov 2, 2012)

hamshanker said:



			Sure the lads will help you out with a few holes each carrying for ya,if i was in your fourball id help out and sure alot of the others would aswell........
		
Click to expand...

+1
:thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 2, 2012)

gjbike said:



			Louise I have a spare ping stand bag you welcome to use that if you want to would save having to buy a new one just let me know.
.
		
Click to expand...

Just make sure it goes with her shoes.


----------



## Scouser (Nov 2, 2012)

I have just done some scientific working out.....I have weighed my golf bag and clubs and can carry them BUT

when I weighed the golf balls.............well can some one carry 5lbs worth for me please ????


----------



## hamshanker (Nov 2, 2012)

Scouser said:



			I have just done some scientific working out.....I have weighed my golf bag and clubs and can carry them BUT

when I weighed the golf balls.............well can some one carry 5lbs worth for me please ???? 

Click to expand...

Yeah i'll try n help mate........
	
 ya need any more:rofl:


----------



## Scouser (Nov 2, 2012)

:thup:


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 2, 2012)

hamshanker said:



			Yeah i'll try n help mate........
	View attachment 3337
 ya need any more:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

haha, scouser will use that many on the front 9 alone!

This carrying lark will sort the real men from the tarts


----------



## Scouser (Nov 2, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			This carrying lark will sort the real men from the tarts 

Click to expand...

Stu C after the first




:rofl:


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 2, 2012)

bluewolf said:



			I should also add that I have a spare carry bag if anyone needs one. It's very old but it'll do for a day.
		
Click to expand...

You better bring at least 1 spare set of hub caps for your nova Danny boy!


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 2, 2012)

Scouser said:



			Stu C after the first

View attachment 3338


:rofl:
		
Click to expand...


Haha that is THE funniest thing you've ever posted on here...... now piss off and leave us "Golfers" to talk properly


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 2, 2012)

Scouser said:



			I have just done some scientific working out.....I have weighed my golf bag and clubs and can carry them BUT

when I weighed the golf balls.............well can some one carry 5lbs worth for me please ???? 

Click to expand...

Well you only use donnays and commandos, so Â£5.00 worth of them may see you through. Thats about 40 isn't it.


----------



## Scouser (Nov 2, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			so Â£5.00
		
Click to expand...

lb not pound

Think bag of spuds


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 2, 2012)

Scouser said:



			lb not pound

Think bag of spuds
		
Click to expand...

I know, it's called a play on words.

You'd be better of playing with spuds, you may hit them straighter. Make sure you mark your king eddies on Sunday.


----------



## Scouser (Nov 2, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			I know, it's called a play on words.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry next time dont WEIGHT to explain your humor :clap:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 2, 2012)

Scouser said:



			Sorry next time dont WEIGHT to explain your humor :clap:
		
Click to expand...

Your wit is on a par with Jimmy Krankie.


----------



## Scouser (Nov 2, 2012)

liverbirdie said:



			your wit is on a par with jimmy krankie.
		
Click to expand...

fandabidozi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 2, 2012)

Scouser said:



			fandabidozi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

There's a moose, loose aboot this hoose.


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 3, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			You better bring at least 1 spare set of hub caps for your nova Danny boy!
		
Click to expand...

My whip don't need no caps liver boy, its a wicked piece of asphalt huggin knicker droppin Tarmac junk dog. Otherwise known as a 10 yr old Nissan X Trail to you scouse boys. Nowt worth nickin'.


----------



## Scouser (Nov 3, 2012)

Any one else all excited!?!?!?!
:clap:


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 3, 2012)

Getting that way matey. Went to the range today and couldn't hit a barn door with the proverbial banjo. A good omen eh??

I'm even abstaining from the demon drink for a night. Now that's commitment.


----------



## Scouser (Nov 3, 2012)

I had an OK round today .........even managed to get the ball in the air :thup: so my swing will be gone tomorrow 

And I carried to warm up for tomorrow


----------



## splashtryagain (Nov 3, 2012)

Going out to empty my crap ridden bag - might be down to odd numbered irons by the morning to save weight!
Looking forward to it, just had a look at the route etc. If anyone sees a lost soul somewhere on the Wirral check to make sure it isn't me........


----------



## hamshanker (Nov 3, 2012)

Yeah looking forward to it and meeting all the bandido's , and looks like Birchy has booked us some nice weather aswell:thup:


----------



## hamshanker (Nov 3, 2012)

splashtryagain said:



			Going out to empty my crap ridden bag - might be down to odd numbered irons by the morning to save weight!
Looking forward to it, just had a look at the route etc. If anyone sees a lost soul somewhere on the Wirral check to make sure it isn't me........
		
Click to expand...

Route already set into my phone,i'll look out for ya


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 3, 2012)

hamshanker said:



			Yeah looking forward to it and meeting all the bandido's , and looks like Birchy has booked us some nice weather aswell:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, where did that prediction of sunshine come from? Looks like its going to be a bright one boys and girls.


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 3, 2012)

Yep, looking forward to it now. Played an open with Liverbirdie today at Fleetwood, we both played some good stuff especially LB, he played really well considering the conditions.
A few beers then an early night and an early start I reckon.
Looking to get there about 9:30.


----------



## NWJocko (Nov 3, 2012)

Thought I'd crack the red wine out to give me a convenient excuse tomorrow!

Should be a good day, I'll be there 9ish I think.


----------



## louise_a (Nov 3, 2012)

looking forward to it too, although my practice this afternoon didnt go very well, see you all in the morning.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 3, 2012)

Qwerty said:



			Yep, looking forward to it now. Played an open with Liverbirdie today at Fleetwood, we both played some good stuff especially LB, he played really well considering the conditions.
A few beers then an early night and an early start I reckon.
Looking to get there about 9:30.
		
Click to expand...

If Qwerty brings his scrambling game that he had on the front 9 at Fleetwood, we'll all be in trouble. He must have had 7 up and downs, 2 from bunkers.

When we left I was in 3rd place (highest visitor) with 5-6 more groups to come in, fingers are still crossed. Surely, I can't play to handicap 2 days on the run...............


----------



## thepodgster (Nov 3, 2012)

Got the message thanks.

I remember someone saying Scouser has good banter on here (not sure if i was drunk reading it), but personally i just think he talks bollocks!

Carrying the bag tomorrow should be fun, haven't had to carry anything heavy for a while now i'm getting prepared for civi street.

Just finished ironing my skirt so nice and ready to go off 28 in the morning!


----------



## 2blue (Nov 4, 2012)

Up bright an early...  well up early anyway.
Clear and calm over here but real heavy frost...  white over...  first this year. Shud be just under 2 hrs so see yer's bout 9.30.
Not long now  )


----------



## Scouser (Nov 4, 2012)

2blue said:



			Up bright an early...  well up early anyway.Clear and calm over here but real heavy frost...  white over...  first this year. Shud be just under 2 hrs so see yer's bout 9.30.Not long now  )
		
Click to expand...

 Snow in Liverpool ....On a serious nite looks like it will be a bright sunny day


----------



## louise_a (Nov 4, 2012)

It looks cold out there, will my hat with ear flaps be acceptable headwear on a golf course?


----------



## Scouser (Nov 4, 2012)

louise_a said:



			It looks cold out there, will my hat with ear flaps be acceptable headwear on a golf course?
		
Click to expand...

Yes but only cos it will drown out Stu C


----------



## Birchy (Nov 4, 2012)

Setting off in a few mins  safe journey everyone!


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 4, 2012)

thepodgster said:



			Got the message thanks.

I remember someone saying Scouser has good banter on here (not sure if i was drunk reading it), but personally i just think he talks bollocks!!
		
Click to expand...

I'm glad I'm  not The only one who thinks the same!


----------



## Imurg (Nov 4, 2012)

Hey - do we need to send out a search party or was the round so slow you're playing by candle-light...?:fore:


----------



## Scouser (Nov 4, 2012)

Oooooh interest in the round


----------



## Scouser (Nov 4, 2012)

Unfortunatky I had to leave steakght after the round to get LB to the match so don't know who won .Big thanks to birchy for organising.Junior a pleasure as always to play with you and it was good to put a nameand face to hamshanker and gjbike. Another couple of top forum memebrs.


----------



## gregbwfc (Nov 4, 2012)

Imurg said:



			Hey - do we need to send out a search party or was the round so slow you're playing by candle-light...?:fore:
		
Click to expand...

Rough was pretty penal in places so we did spend some time looking for balls.
Still surprised it took us so long though.

Many thanks to Birchy for organising the day and getting us a great deal.
Â£25 was a bargain.
Thanks to the same for the company along with LiverBirdie and Podgster.
i'll let Birchy announce the winners.

Enjoyed another great day out, looking forward to the next one.

Hope LiverBirdie got to Anfield in time.


----------



## Scouser (Nov 4, 2012)

gregbwfc said:



			Hope LiverBirdie got to Anfield in time.
		
Click to expand...

 Just


----------



## Karl102 (Nov 4, 2012)

Was a great afternoon! Dan took some snaps (1 cracker of stu_c, although he I'd win nearest the pin on 17 and 2nd place in the stable ford). I really enjoyed holes 3-8 next to the dee estuary! Had a cracking day for it as well! I had the pleasure of Dan, Dave and Louise's company! Dave (qwerty) played a blinder as well! 7 over! 

WELL DONE BIRCHY!!!


----------



## G1BB0 (Nov 4, 2012)

we was robbed... or maybe we need Fernando, Owen, Robbie back 

at least you all got out for a round regardless of time taken :thup:


----------



## Scouser (Nov 4, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			at least you all got out for a round regardless of time taken :thup:
		
Click to expand...

 You can only go as quick as the front group .....


----------



## louise_a (Nov 4, 2012)

Yes, it was a great day, although I have to say I did struggle with a carry bag, I have a sore shoulder now. Started well but then went badly off before rallying towards the end, hope Splash didnt have a tenner on me!
Thanks to Birchy for the organsing and Dan, Dave and Karl for the company.


----------



## G1BB0 (Nov 4, 2012)

so who won?


----------



## Karl102 (Nov 4, 2012)

Qwerty the stableford (38)and Junior the medal (70)... Top shooting


----------



## Birchy (Nov 4, 2012)

gregbwfc said:



			Rough was pretty penal in places so we did spend some time looking for balls.
Still surprised it took us so long though.

Many thanks to Birchy for organising the day and getting us a great deal.
Â£25 was a bargain.
Thanks to the same for the company along with LiverBirdie and Podgster.
i'll let Birchy announce the winners.

Enjoyed another great day out, looking forward to the next one.

Hope LiverBirdie got to Anfield in time.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Andy/Greg was a good round and great company. Was a very nice course and definatley one I would play again.


----------



## Junior (Nov 4, 2012)

Great day , great weather , great company !!

The course was in good condition considering the weather recently , and as mentioned previously, the holes along the Dee estuary are really picturesque !!

Huge thanks to Birchy for organising the meet , and thanks to Graham, Gaz and Ian (GJBike, Hanshanker and Scouser) for the game.  I thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## splashtryagain (Nov 4, 2012)

Many thanks birchy, you did well getting the weather right and organising a great meet.
Pleasure playing with stu (for gods sake don't trust him when he says it dog legs), dave and Iain.
So I can take some comfort out of my round, anyone go lower than 78 gross?


----------



## Birchy (Nov 4, 2012)

splashtryagain said:



			Many thanks birchy, you did well getting the weather right and organising a great meet.
Pleasure playing with stu (for gods sake don't trust him when he says it dog legs), dave and Iain.
So I can take some comfort out of my round, anyone go lower than 78 gross?
		
Click to expand...

No worries mate. No lower than 78 gross either pal, you had the lowest so well done .


----------



## splashtryagain (Nov 4, 2012)

Pathetic I know but feel happier now:lol:
Never gonna beet Mexican stu anyway.........:fore:


----------



## NWJocko (Nov 4, 2012)

splashtryagain said:



			Pathetic I know but feel happier now:lol:
Never gonna beet Mexican stu anyway.........:fore:
		
Click to expand...

You played well mate, thanks for the game, a pleasure as always.

Just hope I can play a touch (!!?) better next time


----------



## hamshanker (Nov 4, 2012)

Hey Birchy just like to say thanks very much for organising a great day of golf on a very nice track...

Also thanks to Ian,Andy and Graham for great company and was good to put faces to names of the NW contingent..

cheers all Gaz


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 4, 2012)

Huge thanks to Birchy for organising the whole day today, really appreciated mate.
I really enjoyed the course, After the trolley ban I expected it to be muddy and wet, especially after the weather we've had, I couldn't believe how dry it was. As others have said the holes on the estuary were stunning.
Thanks also to Louise, Karl, and Danny for the great company and thanks to Scouser for the Bacon n egg bin lid:thup:, That must of been the best buttie on the Wirral!


----------



## Scouser (Nov 4, 2012)

Qwerty said:



			thanks to Scouser for the Bacon n egg bin lid:thup:, That must of been the best buttie on the Wirral!
		
Click to expand...

My golf is bad but my need for food is good.....even if I did have LB's clubs in the boot :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 4, 2012)

Course was crap, a goat track at best, only suitable for crap players.

The company was shocking, Bolton fans blathering on about how crap they are. The rest are either bad woolybacks, or divvy scousers who think they are gods gift to golf. The organiser even had the temerity to play well, what type of etiquette is that? Not windy enough for proper golfers to flourish, the grass was the wrong colour and the 17th is never 145 yards, it must be 180 at least, so badly measured as far as I'm concerned.

I'm resigning from golf monthly posthaste. 

Formerly Liverbirdie.


----------



## Scouser (Nov 4, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			I'm resigning from golf monthly posthaste. 

Formerly Liverbirdie.
		
Click to expand...

See ya

can a mod block his ISP please


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 4, 2012)

Seperately:-

Top course, especially for Â£25, in great nick, enjoyed the rounds with Podgster, Bircht and GregBWFC - although it was their fault they slowed the rest of the field up........

Well done to Qwerty and Junior (the bookies favourites), and Stuc for nearest the pint, sorry pin.

Thanks Scouser for dropping me at the match, only 1.45 seconds into the 1st half.

Well done Birchy, top organising, but why don't prizes go down to 8th place?????

LB

P.S. If you got stableford points for lipping out, I'd have walked it.


----------



## Scouser (Nov 4, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Seperately:-



Thanks Scouser for dropping me at the match, only 1.45 seconds into the 1st half.


LB
		
Click to expand...

Maybe I should take up F1.....and the fine is in the post to you


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 4, 2012)

A picture from the meet today, It was like going to Millwall away in the 80's:-


----------



## 2blue (Nov 4, 2012)

Many thanks Birchy for a great day...  enjoyed course & company of Stu, Andy & Iain....  some great shots played. Looking forward to to Formby & Hoy Lake in March


----------



## Birchy (Nov 5, 2012)

2blue said:



			Many thanks Birchy for a great day...  enjoyed course & company of Stu, Andy & Iain....  some great shots played. Looking forward to to Formby & Hoy Lake in March
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for making the effort to travel over mate. Glad you had a good day too


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 5, 2012)

splashtryagain said:



			Pathetic I know but feel happier now:lol:
Never gonna beet Mexican stu anyway.........:fore:
		
Click to expand...

Haha, you played some superb golf......just not well enough!

Thanks to birchy for the organising and to Ian,Andy and Dave for putting up with me for 4hrs 

Looking  forward to the next one already


----------



## Scouser (Nov 5, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			Haha, you played some superb golf......just not well enough!Thanks to birchy for the organising and to Ian,Andy and Dave for putting up with me for 4hrs Looking  forward to the next one already
		
Click to expand...

 With your loud voice we we all out up with your for 4. Hour


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 5, 2012)

Bit late, but thanks Birchy for organising this. A nice course with some stunning views. Some great banter before during and after the round. Big thanks to Dave, Karl and Louise for making it a fantastic day...


----------



## Karl102 (Nov 5, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			A picture from the meet today, It was like going to Millwall away in the 80's:-
		
Click to expand...

who was the guy in the middle?!?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 5, 2012)

Karl102 said:



			who was the guy in the middle?!?
		
Click to expand...

If we could tell the difference between you and your kid, I'd say.

Let me just say, it's the one who hits it the furthest - cue sibling rivalry........


----------



## Scouser (Nov 5, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			If we could tell the difference between you and your kid, I'd say.

Let me just say, it's the one who hits it the furthest - cue sibling rivalry........ 

Click to expand...

Stu_C said that in the showers after the game (when we had left) it looked like.....


----------



## Junior (Nov 6, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			If we could tell the difference between you and your kid, I'd say.

Let me just say, it's the one who hits it the furthest - cue sibling rivalry........ 

Click to expand...

Furthest or straightest ???


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 7, 2012)

Junior said:



			Furthest or straightest ???   

Click to expand...

Furthest, but within bounds.....


----------



## Karl102 (Dec 31, 2012)

Great review of a top day in this months mag.... Well done again Birchy..... Even used some of bluewolf's pics .....

Roll on the GMNWOOM....


----------

